# Esoterica Tilbury



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

So, I smoked the first of the samples that Indigosmoke (John) sent me. I have become a big fan of Esoterica and would like to try everything they have (except for any with a licorice flavoring so no Blackpool for me). So, I decided to start with the Esoterica Tilbury out of the bunch of terrific tobaccos he sent me.

I smoked half a bowl out of my new Mario Grandi pipe (I'm breaking in the pipe, and went out for a smoke late, so I didn't fill it completely).

Well, it isn't my favorite Esoterica. Now, that doesn't say much since 2 of my top 4 tobaccos are Esoterica (Penzance is my #1, Margate #4). It is a mild to maybe mild end of medium bodied smoke. As a Virginia/Burley mix I was not surprised that it smoked well with no relights needed. 

It tasted a lot like cigarette tobacco. Not like a Marlboro or Camel, but it was very reminiscent of a good cigarette like a Davidoff or Dunhill. I did enjoy it very much, it has that understated sweetness you expect in a Virginia heavy blend and just a tad of the nutty flavor that burley can impart. My biggest concern is that I smoked it in my car (I've been smoking a lot in my car lately without any bad odors lingering) and I'm hoping it doesn't have that strong tobacco/cigarette smell that smells so bad the next day. 

So, overall I did like this tobacco, but I wasn't blown away. It would be nice as an occasional change from the aromatics and latakia heavy English blends I usually smoke. I will probably buy it occasionally in the future, and I look forward to future bowls of it as I smoke the rest of the sample, but it will probably not be a regular in my cellar. It is good so I would definitely recommend it as something to try if you haven't had it before.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Update:

When I left for work this morning, there was a lingering tobacco smell in the car, but nothing like the stink of day old stale cigarette smoke. Not a bad smell at all.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I gave it a spin as well. It didn't "float my boat" either.
Mine smelled very "vegetal" while burning, not in a pleasant way...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I love the stuff.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad you had a chance to try this one Jeff. Not something I smoke too often, but I like it for an occasional change of pace from my goto VA which is Capstan. I find it has a somewhat lemony taste. Let us know what you think of the rest of the samples when you have a chance to give them a try.


----------

